# Desperately seeking Naples Pier advice.



## ckstumpy (Feb 23, 2004)

Grew up in western New York as a stream trout fisherman - mostly ultralight tackle. Going to Naples April 4 - 16th. Want to try my hand at fishing from Naples Pier. Any tips (for a rank saltwater beginner) on basic tackle, lures, bait, techniques, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

Welcome to the board cksstumpy !! Kozlow is the resident "kingfish" of the board and has many answers and many links to many different saltwater fishing scenarios !

I've been to Naples Pier a few times to fish. It can be a busy place. I went late march last year when the pomps were running. The lure of choice was pink slim 1/2 oz jig...you cast it out and jerk it back with long quick jerks...the pomps tend to hit it on the way down when it is flutterting. As for live bait, I've used mainly shrimp and caught nice trout.

If you are in Naples, another good spot to fish is under the Marco Island Bridge (US 951). It's about 15 minutes south of Naples. There is a walkway directly under the bridge. It is generally not as crowded and easier spot to fish from...Naples Pier you are about 10-20 feet above the sea. During my same trip, I caught trout, sheepshead, tiny sharks, snook, jacks and had a blast doing so. My bait of choice was live shrimp.

I fished 2 hours on either side of high tide.

Also, do a search on Naples Pier and Marco Island and you find more information.

Good Luck !!


Piker


----------



## ckstumpy (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the guidance! Chris


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks Piker for the first hand experience it always helps everyone out . I know there are a few locals over there and have some good info as well . Sonar T were ya at. I myself have never fished that Pier . 

http://www.captiva.com/fishing/piers/naplesmunicipalpier.htm









http://www.dto.com/swfishing/article.jsp?articleid=355

Fishing From Piers

http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/pier_fishing.shtml

Pier Fishing Tactics

http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/pier_fishing_tactics.shtml

PIER,SURF FISHING AND MORE

http://saltfishing.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://www.geocities.com/yosemite/1133/

How To Fish From Florida Piers

http://www.capmel.com/how_to_fish_piers.htm

Past Post on the sub.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=2337&highlight=Naples

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=2345&highlight=Naples

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=2298&highlight=Naples

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=2283&highlight=Naples

Sonar T were are ya ?

Maybe you can make the rounds .

Florida Fishing Piers

Okaloosa Island Pier, Fort Walton Beach
$6.50 to fish (850) 244-1023

Navarre Beach Pier, Navarre
900 Feet, $5 to fish (850) 936-6188

Rod & Reel Pier 
Anna Maria, Florida
875 N. Shore Dr. 
941-778-1885 
Bridge Street Pier & Cafe
Bradenton Beach, Florida 
200 Bridge St. 
941-779-1706 

Dania Pier 
Dania, Florida
300 N Beach Rd 
954-927-0640 

Naples Fishing Pier
12th Street South
941-434-4655 

Newport Beachside Resort Fishing Pier 
16701 Collins Avenue, Sunny Isles Beach. 305-949-1300 

Pier 60,
Clearwater, Florida
1 Causeway Blvd
813-462-6466 

Panama City Beach, Florida 
Dan Russell Pier 
16101 Back Beach Rd 
850-233-5080 

Panama City Beach, Florida 
Half Hitch Tackle Pier 
6101 Front Beach Rd 
904-235-2576 

Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier
41 Fort Pickens Road, Pensacola Beach
(850) 934-7200

Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge
1750 Bayfront Parkway 
850-444-9811 

Pompano Beach Fishing Pier, Pompano Beach
2 Blocks North of Atlantic Boulevard (N.E. 2 Street) at the Ocean 

Sunglow Pier
Daytona Beach, Florida 
3701 S. Atlantic Ave. 
904-756-4219 

Saint Augustine, Florida 
2106 US Highway A1a S 
904-461-0119 

St. Petersburg Florida Gulf Pier 
3500 Pinellas Bayway S 
813-864-9937

South Pier, Palmetto
(941) 729-0117 

North Skyway Fishing Pier 
St. Petersburg, Florida 
10501 Sunshine Skyway Ln S 
813-865-0668 

Redington Long Pier Corp 
St. Petersburg, Florida 
17490 Gulf BLVD 
813-391-9398 

Venice, Florida 
1600 Harbor Dr S 
941-488-1456

Hope it helps ya and Good Luck

P/S I sent Sonar T a Email to help you out . He seems to be on top of things over there , and has first hand knowledge of the Pier.


----------



## ckstumpy (Feb 23, 2004)

Much obliged, Kozlow. I've got some reading to do.


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

You might want to also try Wiggins Pass up to the north of Naples. Go to the last parking lot and walk out to the pass, or try off the beach. You can also try Lover's Key up a little farther north of Bonita beach. They are both State Parks. You can pay the entry fee each day or buy a pass for entry to all state parks in FL. I know they have yearly passes for about 35.oo but they may also have weekly. Given that your are staying for a while, you might want to consider these spots also.


----------

